# Roger Huerta Confirmed For Bellator Season 2 Lightweight Tournament.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/18318/bellator-confirms-signing-of-roger-huerta-for-season-two-lightweight-tourney.mma


> Former Ultimate Fighting Championship lightweight Roger Huerta officially has joined Bellator Fighting Championships.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) first reported the expected signing over the weekend, and during a press conference that today streamed live on www.bellator.com, Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney made the official announcement.
> 
> ...


Alvarez/Huerta? Oh Yeah.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to see that Roger is still fighting and not thinking about being an actor.


I would love to see him fight Alvarez!!!!!!!

Great move by signing this guy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I love the idea of Huerta and Alvarez fighting. I think that Alvarez will take it though but I will never count Huerta out!


----------



## ChanceIt (Mar 16, 2010)

I hate this!! I Want him back in the UFC NOW!!!!


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

I like Huerta fighting, too bad it is not anymore in the UFC. He has had a bad life, should be filmed!


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

This is ******* fantastic. As some other posters have said, i'll be excited if Alvarez and Huerta clash. That would be a classic.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Going to be fun to watch, they have a good thing going with the tourney and better competition never hurts.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

After seeing how awesome Huerta did against Maynard, I am ecstatic to see him continuing in MMA, and 2x for signing with Bellator!!! Everybody loves tournament style , you learn so much about a fighter.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm so happy Huerta is going to fight again, in any promotion. He got way too excited about the acting thing.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn my dream would to watch Anderson fight on a 1 day tourny style!


----------

